# Mark crossfield



## casuk (Apr 17, 2018)

Any one watch the mark crossfield you tube videos he has a series starting called the journey, taking a few player with various hc and seeing if he can improve on it, looks like it could be quite good  starts tonight


----------



## Depreston (Apr 17, 2018)

casuk said:



			Any one watch the mark crossfield you tube videos he has a series starting called the journey, taking a few player with various hc and seeing if he can improve on it, looks like it could be quite good  starts tonight
		
Click to expand...

He gets on my wick end on vlogs and reviews but his live lesson videos are always superb... almost turns into a different person when teaching


----------



## casuk (Apr 17, 2018)

Aye iv noticed that he's on point on the lessons but agree he can be a bit annoying on the vlogs I still like to watch them tho as they don't take it too serious


----------



## NorwichBanana (Apr 18, 2018)

I'll take an interest, although I enjoy the course vlogs more than anything !


----------



## drewster (Apr 18, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			I'll take an interest, although I enjoy the course vlogs more than anything !
		
Click to expand...

I generally only watch the Vlogs, really enjoying the Turkey ones at the moment !! I will have a look at "the journey" though. COuld be interesting.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2018)

Watched the first one.  Going to be a pretty good series.


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 18, 2018)

Watched the first one.  I don't think his first student looked like a 17 hc with his swing speed and that fact he struck it pretty well.  Maybe Crossfield just needs to teach him how to putt to knock 5 shots off.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Watched the first one.  I don't think his first student looked like a 17 hc with his swing speed and that fact he struck it pretty well.  Maybe Crossfield just needs to teach him how to putt to knock 5 shots off.
		
Click to expand...

We didn't really see enough of his on course game to draw conclusions to why he plays off 17.  We didn't see him chip.  He did duff the crap out of a long approach with a wood. 

Looks like a nice swing. 

May have been a little more interesting if the guy had a massive out to in swing.  He's already well in to out which is at odds with most players 2 years in.  Still that's his swing so it is what it is.


----------



## DRW (Apr 18, 2018)

Been a few of these by various instructors on youtube that I followed, but I don't think one has actually carried though a whole year to what I would call an appropriate level of practise or even updates.

Stopped watching MC after the TM affair, but will have a quick look and see, always interested in seeing if instructors can make a big difference.


----------



## turkish (Apr 18, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Watched the first one.  I don't think his first student looked like a 17 hc with his swing speed and that fact he struck it pretty well.  Maybe Crossfield just needs to teach him how to putt to knock 5 shots off.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree with what you're saying- you did see the duff with the wood? I would say this player seems very similar to me in everything he does swing wise, and also coming from 28 down to 16 in a few years seems the same, but looks like he probably hits a fair amount of duffers in a round. I would hazard a guess he probably gets the ball into trouble too many times a round too.

Everyone always says focus on putting when surmising a mid-high handicap needs to improve handicap but each player is individual- you never know his Putting maybe saving him from being a 24 handicap!


----------



## Depreston (Apr 18, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Watched the first one.  I don't think his first student looked like a 17 hc with his swing speed and that fact he struck it pretty well.  Maybe Crossfield just needs to teach him how to putt to knock 5 shots off.
		
Click to expand...

Different game out on the course though, which was Marks point with the duffed hybrid shot 

Also from at the start of the video, it sounds like his handicap was still tumbling quite rapidly until the winter took hold.


----------



## casuk (Apr 18, 2018)

I quite enjoyed it think there is 2 guys in today, I'd have liked to see a bigger range off shots but they got rained off


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 18, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Watched the first one.  I don't think his first student looked like a 17 hc with his swing speed and that fact he struck it pretty well.  Maybe Crossfield just needs to teach him how to putt to knock 5 shots off.
		
Click to expand...

Id say anyone that moves his hips back/forward as much as him on the swing will have a lot of inconsistencies. So can have wildly different scoring days... reminds me of me!


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 18, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			We didn't really see enough of his on course game to draw conclusions to why he plays off 17.  We didn't see him chip.  He did duff the crap out of a long approach with a wood. 

Looks like a nice swing. 

May have been a little more interesting if the guy had a massive out to in swing.  He's already well in to out which is at odds with most players 2 years in.  Still that's his swing so it is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Granted my judgement was based on about 5 shots for which he seemed to strike it ok.  It just looks like a solid swing which, on a good day, should get him round in a reasonable number.  Crossfield did comment on his inaccurate and generally heely strike pattern with the driver which probably contributes to the higher h/c.

Interested to see more, especially whether or not this guy can putt.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 18, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Granted my judgement was based on about 5 shots for which he seemed to strike it ok.  It just looks like a solid swing which, on a good day, should get him round in a reasonable number.  Crossfield did comment on his inaccurate and generally heely strike pattern with the driver which probably contributes to the higher h/c.

Interested to see more, especially whether or not this guy can putt.
		
Click to expand...

Aye he made a long two putt on the par 3 that they showed on the video


----------



## User 105 (Apr 18, 2018)

Watched it last night. Really interested to see where it goes.

Looked like a typical 17 hcp to me. Can hit it OK most of the time but then can throw a few shockers in a round that could cost him a few shots a hole.

Same old adage. Not how good you're good ones are but how bad are your bad ones.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 18, 2018)

Just watching it now during my lunch. Looks good. I like this type of stuff. 

Quite like Crossfield too. And can understand why he wouldn't be everyone's favourite.


----------



## selwood90 (Apr 18, 2018)

Enjoy watching mark, dread to think what the cost of this is though to the lucky few. After seeing his prices for teaching. Not knocking the bloke though, it's all relative. If I could afford it I would pay it


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2018)

selwood90 said:



			Enjoy watching mark, dread to think what the cost of this is though to the lucky few. After seeing his prices for teaching. Not knocking the bloke though, it's all relative. If I could afford it I would pay it
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I saw on twitter it was 2k!

now if Mark backs himself to be this new superstar coach, maybe he should have added the caviat that it was refundable if noticeable improvements werenâ€™t seen......


----------



## maxpeck (Apr 19, 2018)

I think this is a good idea, I started watching these guys for the instructional content to try and improve or see how I could do things. The reviews were interesting too, but not that I would go out and buy something based on what they said.

However, I felt that these things died away and it just became them filming themselves going away on holiday or some sort of diary. Could be interesting sometimes, but i felt it got a bit too much about themselves and having a good time and less about instructional videos. At least the balance between them did. 

I am probably just jealous to be honest.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Apr 19, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Pretty sure I saw on twitter it was 2k!

now if Mark backs himself to be this new superstar coach, maybe he should have added the caviat that it was refundable if noticeable improvements werenâ€™t seen......
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it was Â£2k. 

This is from Twitter "So I want to go on a journey with 5 people this season. It costs Â£2000  and you will feature in daily vlogs and a course Vlog. So full  assessment and you will need to get to Devon for at least one 2 hour  session."


----------



## Coffey (Apr 19, 2018)

Some people have too much money! That would buy me 100 lessons with my local pro.

I enjoy Mark's videos and do watch them a lot and find he talks a lot of sense but I think 2k is incredibly expensive considering he has not coached any top players and is literally known through YouTube. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Mark1751 (Apr 19, 2018)

Like the idea of this and have enjoyed what I have seen on YouTube. I didnâ€™t realise that they were paying for it, I thought it was something to do with his titleist deal. 

Would I pay Â£2k to do it probably not but this will be a decent way of seeing if he can really improve his students golfing ability and if he does they it could be a worth while investment.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 19, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Pretty sure I saw on twitter it was 2k!
		
Click to expand...

That made my eyes water!


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 19, 2018)

Any fellow cynics out there assuming that they will drastically improve, but more due to the fact being on 'the journey' will encourage them to practice more, rather than receiving coaching from Crossfield?

If I'd paid Â£2k, I'd be practicing non stop to get cut and get my money's worth.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Any fellow cynics out there assuming that they will drastically improve, but more due to the fact being on 'the journey' will encourage them to practice more, rather than receiving coaching from Crossfield?

If I'd paid Â£2k, I'd be practicing non stop to get cut and get my money's worth.
		
Click to expand...

But surely just practising bad habits will not make you better.  He constantly says in his videos that lessons will do very little on their own and the student needs to practice.  You need the right mind set to get better which involves quality practice, so if they get that from this then he's succeeded. I can't see how you can separate lessons from practice and assign the improvement to one of them.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 19, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Any fellow cynics out there assuming that they will drastically improve, but more due to the fact being on 'the journey' will encourage them to practice more, rather than receiving coaching from Crossfield?

If I'd paid Â£2k, I'd be practicing non stop to get cut and get my money's worth.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. 

Surely you'd be better paying Â£1000 on lesson's and Â£1000 on a year's club membership if you want value for money?? Even if lesson's are Â£50 each you'd get 20 lesson's 2 or more a month over a year - I'd guess you'd see as much change in that than with Crossfield?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			I agree. 

Surely you'd be better paying Â£1000 on lesson's and Â£1000 on a year's club membership if you want value for money?? Even if lesson's are Â£50 each you'd get 20 lesson's 2 or more a month over a year - I'd guess you'd see as much change in that than with Crossfield?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure people who will willingly pay 2 gees for this are desperate to get the most value for money out of this.  May be they are doing it as life is short, they like the cut of his coaching gib, they know he has all the modern launch monitors and other modern stuff, they would quite like to meet Crossfield and get some exposure on YouTube and they think it will be a lot more fun then lessons from some anonymous local pro. Put yourself in the position so you can regret the things you did do, not the things you didn't....


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm not sure people who will willingly pay 2 gees for this are desperate to get the most value for money out of this.  May be they are doing it as life is short, they like the cut of his coaching gib, they know he has all the modern launch monitors and other modern stuff, they would quite like to meet Crossfield and get some exposure on YouTube and they think it will be a lot more fun then lessons from some anonymous local pro. Put yourself in the position so you can regret the things you did do, not the things you didn't....
		
Click to expand...

Yes true, maybe they want to be the next YouTube star/social media/vlogger.


----------



## big_matt (Apr 19, 2018)

I was astonished it was Â£2k. From the video it looked like 6 2hour lessons, 9 holes, a course vlog and online support for the duration.

Given that its making him money when people watch the lessons on youtube it seems an incredible price.

Thats 20 1hour lessons with my pro, a round on the old course, a brand new driver,vand an 18 hole golf lesson.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2018)

big_matt said:



			I was astonished it was Â£2k. From the video it looked like 6 2hour lessons, 9 holes, a course vlog and online support for the duration.

Given that its making him money when people watch the lessons on youtube* it seems an incredible price.*

Thats 20 1hour lessons with my pro, a round on the old course, a brand new driver,vand an 18 hole golf lesson.
		
Click to expand...

You could also argue that over the years he has put an extraordinary amount of golf tuition, course logs and other content on his channel for free.  So why not charge 2 gees if people are willing to pay? No one is forcing them to pay it, I'm making an assumption that the participants are not on the bread line and their families are going without food so they can afford this and his bills got to be paid.


----------



## Coffey (Apr 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			You could also argue that over the years he has put an extraordinary amount of golf tuition, course logs and other content on his channel for free.  So why not charge 2 gees if people are willing to pay? No one is forcing them to pay it, I'm making an assumption that the participants are not on the bread line and their families are going without food so they can afford this and his bills got to be paid.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is their money and they can do what they want with it.

When I first watched the video I thought it was free for the 5 people and it was done as a challenge to see how many shots they could drop. Especially because he is sharing the content and making Â£Â£Â£ from that. Obviously they have made the choice to spend that money and fair play to them if that is what they want. 

In my opinion, even if I had the money, I would not choose to spend that amount of money with a coach who has not actually coached any top players.

We will see in 6 months if it is worth it for them or not. 

I will still be watching to see how they get on and hope they manage to drop a good few shots.


----------



## big_matt (Apr 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			You could also argue that over the years he has put an extraordinary amount of golf tuition, course logs and other content on his channel for free.  So why not charge 2 gees if people are willing to pay? No one is forcing them to pay it, I'm making an assumption that the participants are not on the bread line and their families are going without food so they can afford this and his bills got to be paid.
		
Click to expand...

He doesnt put his content on for free - thats how he makes his living (same as the other youtubers). I agree though, if people have the money then they can do what they want with it. When i saw it i suppise i assumed it would be Â£800 or so which is still making more than he would with standard lessons of that duration.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 19, 2018)

I do course management lessons for 18+ handicaps at a very reasonable rate of Â£1000 for a whole weeks course.  Free digs and food. 

PM me for details. Handicap cuts guaranteed. 


Heck I will even put it on YouTube if you want. Why not. :rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2018)

big_matt said:



*He doesnt put his content on for fre*e - *thats how he makes his living* (same as the other youtubers). I agree though, if people have the money then they can do what they want with it. When i saw it i suppise i assumed it would be Â£800 or so which is still making more than he would with standard lessons of that duration.
		
Click to expand...

It is still free to the end consumer. Plus you may be overestimating how much the average you tuber gets paid.  This article states that most YouTubers get $1.5 per 1000 views.  https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/feature/internet/how-much-do-youtubers-make-3662986/

Looking at his channel, a standard course log is getting 30 to 40 thousand views, which in my maths works out at 60 dollars per video. Yes he probably does not pay for any of his trips and golf equipment, plus he may well be getting paid by brands to use their equipment, but he isn't in the big league for youtubers and probably isn't bringing in a huge wedge by any means, especially once you take into account the cost of the equipment and the time he must spend editing them.  All he is doing with these lessons is monitising his exposure


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2018)

Coffey said:



			Of course it is their money and they can do what they want with it.

When I first watched the video I thought it was free for the 5 people and it was done as a challenge to see how many shots they could drop. Especially because he is sharing the content and making Â£Â£Â£ from that. Obviously they have made the choice to spend that money and fair play to them if that is what they want. 

In my opinion, even if I had the money, I would not choose to spend that amount of money with a* coach who has not actually coached any top players.*

We will see in 6 months if it is worth it for them or not. 

I will still be watching to see how they get on and hope they manage to drop a good few shots.
		
Click to expand...

I really do not get the obsession of amateurs with coaches who have coached 'top players'.  As surely the skills needed to take someone from 17 down to 2 are a bit different to what is needed to take an already extremely talented player and make them a very little bit better in a few areas. Not saying one is easier or harder than the other, but to me they are quite different things.


----------



## Coffey (Apr 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I really do not get the obsession of amateurs with coaches who have coached 'top players'.  As surely the skills needed to take someone from 17 down to 2 are a bit different to what is needed to take an already extremely talented player and make them a very little bit better in a few areas. Not saying one is easier or harder than the other, but to me they are quite different things.
		
Click to expand...

Understand, but to charge 2k for some lessons you need to have something to back it up. Either it is coaching on tour or amazing at getting people from 17 to 2 in 6 months but from what I can see is he is knowledgeable and knows his stuff but so do a lot of coaches who charge a lot lot less.

There are so many great coaches out there charging Â£20-30 an hour and you will get the exact same service (maybe better, who knows?), just not with the Mark Crossfield name. What has he done more than any of them (apart from YouTube) to say it is now 2k? What are you paying the extra for?

Obviously charge what people will pay and people have paid it so it seems the demand is there.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2018)

Coffey said:



*Understand, but to charge 2k for some lessons you need to have something to back it up. *Either it is coaching on tour or amazing at getting people from 17 to 2 in 6 months but from what I can see is he is knowledgeable and knows his stuff but so do a lot of coaches who charge a lot lot less.

There are so many great coaches out there charging Â£20-30 an hour and you will get the exact same service (maybe better, who knows?), just not with the Mark Crossfield name. What has he done more than any of them (apart from YouTube) to say it is now 2k? What are you paying the extra for?

Obviously charge what people will pay and people have paid it so it seems the demand is there.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect the fact that he puts a vast amount of videos on line for all to see, analyse and dissect is enough to back him up.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			It is still free to the end consumer. Plus you may be overestimating how much the average you tuber gets paid.  This article states that most YouTubers get $1.5 per 1000 views.  https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/feature/internet/how-much-do-youtubers-make-3662986/

Looking at his channel, a standard course log is getting 30 to 40 thousand views, which in my maths works out at 60 dollars per video. Yes he probably does not pay for any of his trips and golf equipment, plus he may well be getting paid by brands to use their equipment, but he isn't in the big league for youtubers and probably isn't bringing in a huge wedge by any means, especially once you take into account the cost of the equipment and the time he must spend editing them.  All he is doing with these lessons is monitising his exposure
		
Click to expand...

This. Youtubers used to make big money - not anymore. Ad revenue is way down on previous years and as a result channels like Marks won't be making much money at all.


----------



## Chisteve (Apr 20, 2018)

I think Mark Crossfield is a very clever chap 

I was very intersted a few years back in his youtube channel - it helped me understand the golf swing, I take the visual things much better than instruction 

As he became more well known I didnt like the videos Vlogs etc as far too much crap talked and not enough content AFAIC

I have watched his latest ventue and enjoyed it and good on him if peeps are prepaired to pay why not from what I understood its over 6 months - hes making a good living out of it, that's never a bad thing, these days peeps become youtube stars very quickly - thats what a lot of his content is about with fresh ideas


----------



## Dasit (Apr 20, 2018)

No offence to anyone here but Â£2k is not much money for a lot of people

You can easily spend that on new clubs and get a lot less benefit than you might get from an intensive course with Mark.


I had a brief lesson with Mark at the London golf show a couple years ago and he helped me with a few things better than a 50 quid hour lesson with a local pro had.

if this was not in Devon I would have happily paid the cash and gone along for it


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2018)

Dasit said:



*No offence to anyone here but Â£2k is not much money for a lot of people*

You can easily spend that on new clubs and get a lot less benefit than you might get from an intensive course with Mark.


I had a brief lesson with Mark at the London golf show a couple years ago and he helped me with a few things better than a 50 quid hour lesson with a local pro had.

if this was not in Devon I would have happily paid the cash and gone along for it
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a lot more than most would expect to pay any of their local pros for a similar thing. 

It's effectively 12 hours coaching MAX and two half rounds.

The being on vlogs won't actually add anything to learning, and him being available for contact is no different to any other decent pro. 

IMO, he's cashing in on his "fame". Nowt wrong with that, but not exactly vfm.


----------



## MrC (Apr 20, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think it's a lot more than most would expect to pay any of their local pros for a similar thing. 

It's effectively 12 hours coaching MAX and two half rounds.

The being on vlogs won't actually add anything to learning, and him being available for contact is no different to any other decent pro. 

IMO, he's cashing in on his "fame". Nowt wrong with that, but not exactly vfm.
		
Click to expand...

VFM is up to the person paying to decide.


----------



## User101 (Apr 20, 2018)

I watched his latest tonight, he strikes me as a brilliant coach. For someone who's never had a lesson in their life, I wouldn't pay it but what price does anyone put on getting better at golf, it's what we all strive for.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2018)

MrC said:



			VFM is up to the person paying to decide.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a cliche imo.

Whilst i accept that something (in this case the lessons) is only worth what someone is willing to pay. Vfm isn't that simple. If Harrods were selling heinz beans at Â£1000 a tin and some gullible numptie's bought them, would they be getting value for money when they're Â£1 at Tesco?

I know that is simplistic and maybe a little extreme. But imo substantially over the market value for something doesn't constitute value. The added value could be meeting him (???)!


----------



## inc0gnito (Apr 21, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Indeed it was Â£2k. 

This is from Twitter "So I want to go on a journey with 5 people this season. It costs Â£2000  and you will feature in daily vlogs and a course Vlog. So full  assessment and you will need to get to Devon for at least one 2 hour  session."
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was doing it free and they had won some competition to get it. ðŸ˜† 

marks is a good coach and this is on video so letâ€™s see if they get value for money.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 21, 2018)

inc0gnito said:



			I thought he was doing it free and they had won some competition to get it. ðŸ˜† 

marks is a good coach and this is on video so letâ€™s see if they get value for money.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a prize. Litterally until someone said on here about 2k I thought it was a prize and only didnâ€™t enter because I have a busy 6 months coming up so no way could I take advantage 

Glad I didnâ€™t enter now lol donâ€™t mind splashing the cash but 2k would go miles with my current pro and I donâ€™t have to go on YouTube lol


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 21, 2018)

For all those bleating on about value for money, what driver do you have?  What irons do you use, what putter, what balls do you use, what wet weather gear do you have?  As I am willing to bet a large amount of money I could find you clubs and balls and clothes that would do much the same job for a lot cheaper and be much better 'value for money'.  How many marketing campaigns for anything related to golf goes on about 'value for money'

But you buy golf equipment for a variety of reasons, it might just make you feel good to buy some new shineys when your existing ones are perfectly fine, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  Golfers going on about getting maximum value for money is a bit ironic seeing as the vast majority of golf equipment we all buy is probably not the best 'value for money'.


----------



## larmen (Apr 21, 2018)

Coffey said:



			There are so many great coaches out there charging Â£20-30 an hour and you will get the exact same service (maybe better, who knows?),...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, what could they do to make themselves known to the people out there? 

I use my local guy at the range. At my level I don't need a Leadbetter or Crossfield. Nearly any qualified PGA pro will do a good job on me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2018)

Â£2k to be given a few hours coaching by a guy who does a vlog but has no real top level coaching track record ? Really? Am I missing something here - is he like a Harmon or Leadbetter or Haney ? Does he have a queue of Major Winners to his name - what on Earth makes him worth Â£2k !


----------



## Mark1751 (Apr 21, 2018)

I guess we wonâ€™t really know until the experiment is over - if they have met their targets then they may say they got value for their money.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£2k to be given a few hours coaching by a guy who does a vlog but has no real top level coaching track record ? Really? Am I missing something here - is he like a Harmon or Leadbetter or Haney ? *Does he have a queue of Major Winners to his name - what on Earth makes him worth Â£2k* !
		
Click to expand...

He puts a lot of his methods out there on Youtube for all to look at. Someone can then make an informed decision based on a lot of videos if he is going to work for them and if the 2G investment is worth it.. 

I am pretty confident golfers who are wanting to win a major will not use him and pay 2G for this, But then again I expect 99.9999999% of golfers are not in that category and are not using that criteria to evaluate if he will work for them or not.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats a cliche imo.

Whilst i accept that something (in this case the lessons) is only worth what someone is willing to pay. Vfm isn't that simple. If Harrods were selling heinz beans at Â£1000 a tin and some gullible numptie's bought them, would they be getting value for money when they're Â£1 at Tesco?

I know that is simplistic and maybe a little extreme. But imo substantially over the market value for something doesn't constitute value. The added value could be meeting him (???)!
		
Click to expand...

No it's not a cliche.  VFM is purely in the eye of the person who is spending the money. All you are doing is imposing your version of VFM on someone else.


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			No it's not a cliche.  VFM is purely in the eye of the person who is spending the money. All you are doing is imposing your version of VFM on someone else.
		
Click to expand...

VFM can also be in the eye of the person watching somebody else spending the money.

All you're doing is getting arsey over nothing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2018)

I think the instructional content he produces is very good but I can't see any way of justifying that cost for what's being offered. If you add in the cost of petrol to get to Devon to hook up for the lessons and on course review, that makes the cost even higher. It's not value for money in my book although I will follow their progress with interest


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			No it's not a cliche.  VFM is purely in the eye of the person who is spending the money. All you are doing is imposing your version of VFM on someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Ironic that Iâ€™m imposing my view and yet youâ€™re not.......

If you were running a business and assessing a purchase. Opinion wouldnâ€™t enter the fray, it would be a cold calculation of what youâ€™re getting for what you spend.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			He puts a lot of his methods out there on Youtube for all to look at. Someone can then make an informed decision based on a lot of videos if he is going to work for them and if the 2G investment is worth it.. 

I am pretty confident golfers who are wanting to win a major will not use him and pay 2G for this, But then again I expect 99.9999999% of golfers are not in that category and are not using that criteria to evaluate if he will work for them or not.
		
Click to expand...

He is  vlogger - again what has he done that can suggest its worth Â£2k - he is a golf coach so surely his credentials , expirences , Cv etc must be strong to be able to justify Â£2k fee - yet from what it seems it doesnt part from some mugs that just want to appear on some sort of vlog. 

For a lot less thn Â£2k i suspect you could get yourself a couple months worth of lessons from some of the best "proven" coaches in the country


----------



## larmen (Apr 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ironic that Iâ€™m imposing my view and yet youâ€™re not.......

If you were running a business and assessing a purchase. Opinion wouldnâ€™t enter the fray, it would be a cold calculation of what youâ€™re getting for what you spend.
		
Click to expand...

Or it could be how high can you price it and people would still buy it?
Turns out for a limited edition Crossfield journey it's at least 2000 pounds.

If Richard down at my range suddenly charges 2k he will never see me again ;-)


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2018)

larmen said:



			Or it could be how high can you price it and people would still buy it?
Turns out for a limited edition Crossfield journey it's at least 2000 pounds.

If Richard down at my range suddenly charges 2k he will never see me again ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I've no problem him charging what he wants.  Supply and demand doesn't always go hand in hand with value for money.


----------



## adasko (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't understand why most of the people is so focus on that 2k. Peter Finch and Rick Shiels charging 70 pounds for 1 hour and no one saying anything about that. When you add all the hours they will probably do in the 6 months its not gone be far from what other youtube pros charging.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is  vlogger - again what has he done that can suggest its worth Â£2k - he is a golf coach so surely his credentials , expirences , Cv etc must be strong to be able to justify Â£2k fee - yet from what it seems it doesnt part *from some mugs that just want to appear on some sort of vlog. *

For a lot less thn Â£2k i suspect you could get yourself a couple months worth of lessons from some of the best "proven" coaches in the country
		
Click to expand...

I expect they are having a great experience and getting what they perceive as good quality coaching. Not sure who are the mugs here, those that are going for it and having an unique experience or those who post on golf forums getting upset about them paying 2K to do it....


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2018)

Just watching the 1st one.. drop the vlog part and Iâ€™d love it!

Lessons inside on a monitor , on course lesson. Whole day of golf looks immense 

How many of these do they get over 6 months each?


----------



## big_matt (Apr 22, 2018)

adasko said:



			I don't understand why most of the people is so focus on that 2k. Peter Finch and Rick Shiels charging 70 pounds for 1 hour and no one saying anything about that. When you add all the hours they will probably do in the 6 months its not gone be far from what other youtube pros charging.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think they do many actual hours from what they said on the first video. Think it was 6 hour lessons, a course vlig, and online support.

Rick may be Â£70 a hour but youd still get almost 30 hour lessons for 2 grand, as opposed to six. 

People can do what they want with their money, but i agree with some of the above comments: just because the guys enjoy the lessons doesnt make them anywhere near good value.


----------



## adasko (Apr 22, 2018)

big_matt said:



			I dont think they do many actual hours from what they said on the first video. Think it was 6 hour lessons, a course vlig, and online support.
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure how many hours they will do over 6 months but Crossfield twitted today "#THEJOURNEY so far for two of the five students. More coming this week. Already getting feed back from the students after their 1st 4 hour session on and off the course. Who gets cut?" 
So it might be 6 4 hour session. He have a lot on this as well, everything will be on youtube so he will have to make sure they getting their money's worth. But like with everything students got to put the practice in. I personally don't see any problem with the money they paying same with people buying PXG equipment and playing of high handicaps.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 22, 2018)

big_matt said:



			I dont think they do many actual hours from what they said on the first video. Think it was 6 hour lessons, a course vlig, and online support.

Rick may be Â£70 a hour but youd still get almost 30 hour lessons for 2 grand, as opposed to six. 

People can do what they want with their money, but i agree with some of the above comments: just because the guys enjoy the lessons doesnt make them anywhere near good value.
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect Rick in no way comes across as intelligent or anywhere near as knowledgeable a golf coach as Mark does. I have had a fair amount of golf coaching off a few pros and even play golf with a few and I'd have to say Mark is a very intelligent golf coach and also embraces a lot of technology and new techniques to understand the golf swing/body motion than most pga qualified pros, the reality is that a lot of pros arnt really very good at understanding and teaching the golf swing. I think a lot of it has to do with the way the pga training is, it's very outdated with it's ideas and concepts and really needs to catch up with the times. 
Anybody looking for coaching should research any coach but from looking at online content Rick strikes me as very ordinary when it comes to being a coach whereas mark is alot more intuitive with his ideas and his ability to source the real problem. My current coach charges 55 an hour and I'd honestly be happy paying more for Mark for an hour. He may not be everybody's cup of tea character wise but he certainly knows the golf swing very well and he also understands how to coach a person to develop what they have to get results and not coach an entirely different motion to try and produce.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 22, 2018)

As few years back one of the most well known UK Golf Coaches decide he didnâ€™t really enjoy coaching anymore and put his price up to Â£100.00 per hour expecting his bookings to dry up, it actually had the opposite effect and people assumed that if he charged that much he must be good and the bookings flew in.

Crossfield could of charged 1 grand or 10 grand and I expect he would of still had 5 people sign up.

I wouldnâ€™t pay, but well done to him for being the first to come up with the idea and at that price.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			As few years back one of the most well known UK Golf Coaches decide he didnâ€™t really enjoy coaching anymore and put his price up to Â£100.00 per hour expecting his bookings to dry up, it actually had the opposite effect and people assumed that if he charged that much he must be good and the bookings flew in.

Crossfield could of charged 1 grand or 10 grand and I expect he would of still had 5 people sign up.

I wouldnâ€™t pay, but well done to him for being the first to come up with the idea and at that price.
		
Click to expand...

Like him or loath him he knows how to find a gap in the market

He is arguably the most successful YouTube Golf pro and now we have loads of them 

How many employ someone full time to edit their videos , shows he is successful


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 22, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Like him or loath him he knows how to find a gap in the market

He is arguably the most successful YouTube Golf pro and now we have loads of them 

How many employ someone full time to edit their videos , shows he is successful
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, heâ€™s a clever bloke.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Exactly, heâ€™s a clever bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Friend of mine is a pro and he really hates the game of golf now

Stuck in a  rut.. course that focuses on foot numbers and the restaurant (which is top notch) rather than quality so he always busy but itâ€™s never on the things he wants to do. Paid well by the owners but canâ€™t get the support he wants like to develop the range (outdoor no cover.. poor for teaching) or he wants to build a sim.. he had 20 juniors lined up to join. But as with all the ideas the owner isnâ€™t fussed cuz the money is rolling in so thatâ€™s enough for him

Mark obviously has built himself a little empire off his own back and doing rather well

Never see him unhappy on the course thatâ€™s for sure


----------



## Depreston (Apr 22, 2018)

Seen him mention that heâ€™s only teaching the 6 lads and wouldnâ€™t be doing other lessons


----------



## hors limite (May 6, 2018)

I think the "Journey" stuff is pretty good. However, I had a look at a couple of his "Crossfield takes on Lee Westwood" videos and found them embarrassing. He makes very little effort to talk to Lee and the constant girlish giggling with his mate Lockey is just awful. Sampled the game with Luke Donald and it's just as bad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2018)

Depreston said:



			Seen him mention that heâ€™s only teaching the 6 lads and wouldnâ€™t be doing other lessons
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he has the need or the time to coach regularly. In fact I don't think he's taught for a while


----------

